# What is the difference between a morning suit and an evening suite?



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

*What is the difference between a morning suit and an evening suit?*

What is the difference between a morning suit and an evening suit?

Regards.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

A morning suit is formal wear for the daytime. A dinner suit is semi-formal (black tie) wear for the evening.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

A morning suit is clothing. An evening suite is where you go to remove the clothing.


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

*Ok, Ok, Ok, Ok*



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> A morning suit is clothing. An evening suite is where you go to remove the clothing.


What are you all taking about? ;-)


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

About eight hours.

AD


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

alphadelta said:


> About eight hours.
> 
> AD


That was helpful ic12337:


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

OP...Your original post contained "evening suite". Suite is an architectural or interior design term. It is not the same as a "suit", which means a suit of clothes...coat and pants of the same material. We look at the words carefully on this forum. A joke of sorts.


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

windsor said:


> OP...Your original post contained "evening suite". Suite is an architectural or interior design term. It is not the same as a "suit", which means a suit of clothes...coat and pants of the same material. We look at the words carefully on this forum. A joke of sorts.


This is the 2nd time I did that in a week. You all will beat the habit out of me. I thought I could cover up my typo . I guess I wasn't quick enough with the correction&#8230;

****Note is was misspelled in one section of the post and spelled correctly in another**** Obvious typo...

I'm willing to take the abuse as this is the 2nd time I did that. Therefore, it is deserved.

After getting my brains beat in &#8230; answer to the question pleeeease&#8230;


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Here is a morning suit:









A morning suit is a suit that has a morning coat instead of the usually lounge coat, usually in light grey. It is more formal than a regular lounge suit but less than traditional morning dress. A morning suit is often worn at the Royal Ascot. Traditional morning dress usually has a dark grey or black morning, a contrasting lighter-coloured waistcoat and cashmere-striped or checked trousers. The following picture is of morning dress and should not be called a morning suit:

An evening suit is a dinner suit, which is often called a Tuxedo in America. A dinner suit is a black or midnight blue dinner jacket worn with matching trousers that have a stripe down the side, and with a cummerbund or low-cut waistcoat. Here is a picture of one in midnight blue:


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

And just for clarification, here is a picture of a very nice evening suite:


----------



## MrNova (Nov 17, 2009)

knezz said:


> What is the difference between a morning suit and an evening suit?
> 
> Regards.


Shoes.


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

Shoes? The Tuxedo, in California, was best mated with a pump or conservatively styled oxford...usually in patent leather

I don't believe Morning dress had rules as to shoes beyond it being black and a type of oxford


----------



## knezz (Nov 28, 2009)

Doesn't that H&K match so well with the lapels?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> A morning suit is clothing. An evening suite is where you go to remove the clothing.


And an official musician-certified rim shot is presented to Mr. Kabbaz!!!


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

knezz said:


> Doesn't that H&K match so well with the lapels?


It's a Walther P99. It does go nicely with the grosgrain lapels.


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

'Evening suit' is rarely used. It should be 'dinner jacket (and trousers)' or, for Americans, 'tuxedo'.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

knezz said:


> What are you all taking about? ;-)


Read the header. The OP was asking about a garment for morning wear and a suite of rooms for the evening.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Folks, I have the suspicion he was asking about white-tie-&-tails evening wear (as both have "tailcoats" of a sort)

I can't link pix, could someone show him that version?


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

This thread is rapidly becoming the AAAC version of...


----------

